# Secret Tester



## BassAddict (Nov 17, 2007)

Well if you guys havent guessed it yet, im the secrate tester, and my findings so far is that Esquires worms are incredible. They fall painfully slow and even, they have a swimming action to em which would fool me if I didnt know better and they........ well they flat out catch fish, what more is there to say about them, Heres the proof.


P.S that isnt the actual worm i caught him on, he hit my line like a freight train and i lost that keepshake in the fight.








Esquire thank you for giving me the oppertunity to "test" your fine baits, these badboys might have just given me a new personal best, but its close so ill have to take a poll on tinboats.net. I will be trying them again tomorrow when ill write a more indepth review


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

You finally caught a fish! Good job dude!

But you had to catch it on Esquireds worms? Nothing like inflating his SMALL ego. :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

No need to write a review - they are not for sale

Thanks, glad you caught some fish - do not share those worms, limited production (and you have them all).


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

Dont worry guys,

SMDAVE did an excellent review of Esquireds worms. In depth too.
:shock: 
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=677


----------

